# hcg and test atrophy



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 18, 2010)

i am currently on a pretty long cycle...it has been about 15 weeks, and my nuts have shrunk in half for about 5 weeks...

i have 5000iu of hcg i am about to run any day before my pct....gunna run 500iu/oed.   So its gunna be for about 1 1/2 weeks before my cycle ends, and 1 week b3fore pct....

Btw, they feel really weird sometimes, like i was kicked in the balls or something

When testicular atrophy happens, should i start running hcg immediately??!!
Quick responses are appreciated bcuz my nuts are raisins


----------



## kstar5 (Oct 19, 2010)

You should begin hcg right away to restore. it would be wise to next time to incorporate during your cyle next time!


----------



## Life (Oct 19, 2010)

What kind of test are you on? Some people prefer to run it end cycle UP TO pct but the majority consensus is throughout the cycle and UP TO pct is the way to go. Not to wait on something to happen.


----------



## MDR (Oct 19, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> i am currently on a pretty long cycle...it has been about 15 weeks, and my nuts have shrunk in half for about 5 weeks...
> 
> i have 5000iu of hcg i am about to run any day before my pct....gunna run 500iu/oed.   So its gunna be for about 1 1/2 weeks before my cycle ends, and 1 week b3fore pct....
> 
> ...



I would


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for your replys! I'm currently taking 650mgs of sustaplex325/wk and 400mgs of trenE/Wk

The pain i get from the tren injections is no joke...i slept in an extra 2 hours today because twisting/turning and moving is extremely painful..to the point where i limp sometimes when i walk...the pain in my right glute has even moved up to my right lower back!!!! This kills my workouts...for back, it takes me like 15 seconds to slowlyyy sit and lower myself with my arms..for legs, i could not go all the way down when i lunged forward with my left leg...and this injection was 3 days ago...and i inject 2X a week, so justtt when 1 side feels a tadd bit better, time to destroy the next one..This has only happened for the last two injections this past week, and not b4 which is weird...


----------

